# New to FF - Just been diagnosed with a Uterus didelphys



## icklekel (Aug 7, 2010)

Hello 

I am driving myself insane with all the emotions I am going through and need to chat to some like minded people. 

I'm 29 and have been TTC #1 since August 2008 . DH and I have been together since we were 16 years old. 

I had been on the depo injection for 10 years so knew it could take a year for that to come out my system so stopped that 6 months before TTC. When I had been off the depo injection a year and nothing had happened I saw my GP, but they said they wouldn't check me out until we had been trying a year.

Six months later, still no baby so we went back to the GP and they started running blood tests for both myself and DH, sent DH for sperm tests and myself for a ultra scan, everything came back fine. Fast forward another year and we are now seeing a Gynaecologist at the hospital, I had a HSG (dye inserted & xrays taken) which showed only my left side.  The gyne thought I might have a bicornate uterus so arranged for me to have a Laparoscopy with dye and Hysteroscopy

I had my Lap and Hysteroscopy last week and have to wait 3 weeks until I see my consultant to find out exactly what they found. Although the surgeon mentioned in a quick 5 min conversation whilst I was still drugged that I have a double uterus with the right side not connected to outside, that I need to be referred to a fertility clinic for IVF and possible surrogacy.

Currently in research mode, trying to think positive    but having bad days as DH brother & his GF had a baby the night before I had my lap, plus my brother had a baby 3 month's ago so all family are talking about are babies.

So that's our journey so far xx


----------



## grovecottage (Aug 7, 2010)

Hi, I am new to this site today as i have had a horrendous road aswell. I am feeling your pain, and understanding what you are going through with family having babies all around you. I started IVF 4 weeks ago and had eggs collected last monday and was then rushed into hospital with OHSS. I spent a week in hospital very ill amd missed my embryo transfer  . I am now waiting for an appointment at the clinic to find out what happens from here.

But this weekend i have spent alot of time at my hubbys parents house as my parents are away and both brother and sister have 2 babies each, youngest at 1 week, oldest at 2 years. And over lunch it was just baby chat and cooing, and as happy as i am for them, i cant seem to decribe how emtionally numb i feel when around it.  

I have cried since i got home, until i checked my post from earlier and had heartfelt post from another user and because she has been in a similar position i felt relief, because other girls and couples are going through similar troubles.
I am thinking of you and sending you huge    and positive energy . if you ever need to chat pm me. Cathy xx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

icklekel and welcome to Fertility Friends 

Please have a good look around the site and feel free to post in any area, and make yourself at home. Fertility Friends is such a huge support. There are many who are on their TTC journey, and others who have been fortunate to have little ones with assistance. You will soon discover that our members are very encouraging of one another and offering advice or just simple hugs. There's a vast amount of information here for everyone, so start reading, posting and getting to know others. You will make some great friends too (add them to your buddy list in your profile!), lots of members often have meet ups locally too, for chats, coffee, shopping or even nights out! You can share conversations with one another freely, simply because we all understand each other. It's hard when family and friends don't fully comprehend what this journey entails and the emotions that go with it. That's where we come in!

Here are some links which you should find really useful at the moment&#8230;&#8230;

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Peer Support (for asking fertility and treatment related questions of your fellow FFers) ~ * CLICK HERE

*Complimentary, Holistic and Spiritual Approaches ~ *CLICK HERE 

*Starting out & Diagnosis ~ *CLICK HERE

*Investigations & Immunology ~ *CLICK HERE

*Questions for your first cycle consultation ~ (use the ones that apply) *CLICK HERE

*A Rough Guide To IVF ~*CLICK HERE

*IVF General ~ *CLICK HERE

*Surrogacy ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also use the search function at the top of the page, to search for others who are in the same boat as yourself  ie tap in bicornate uterus.

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. You will find a thread, usually with a funny/inspiring name for this year's buddies. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment.

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area. It's a small world!

Wishing you lots of luck    and 
Keep in touch
Ceri xx

PS I have also sent you a pm (private message)


----------



## icklekel (Aug 7, 2010)

Thank you Cathy & Ceri for your warm welcome, its so nice to see all the support on FF.

Cathy, I had to look up in the abbreviations what OHSS stands for, but now I know and it sounds horrendous.  I read your introductory post too and although its no conselation at least they have been frozen to be put back in at a later day, I initially  thought you meant that all embryo's were wasted. 

Excuse my ignorance on the whole process, I just haven't started looking into it yet as was floored with Double Uterus and just been on the quest to find out what that meant.  I am also trying to research fertility clinics that have experienced specialists that have dealt with my rare condition.

Hopefully soon I will be on the IVF bus, too.  

I totally understand the emotionally numb part .  I have yet to meet DH brother's baby as just can't face it, she's 2 weeks old now.  MIL is having a extended family BBQ on Sunday so everyone can meet her 1st Grand child (the Grand child we should have given her) and I really don't know how I am going to get through the day without   or  

I'm even considering coming off ** cause all I see is friends announcing babies, it must be our age.  

Sending you   and   for your fertility appointment.

Kelly x x


----------



## grovecottage (Aug 7, 2010)

Kelly, thank you for the   and . I understand how har that BBQ would be for you, but only go if you feel up to it. Its your choice it will be hard. And dont forget there is nothing wrong with  , its good for you sometimes.

I am praying   you will be on the IVF bus soon, as the waiting process is just hurrendous. I hope your research into fertility clinics goes well. I live in Northern Ireland and here we only have 1 indpendant clinic.

I have also considered coming off ** for the same reason. Stay strong and positive and fingers crossed for your research. Thinking of you

Cathy xx


----------



## bernardeena (Jun 9, 2010)

Has the hospital actually given you a reason why you can't concieve? I know you have a double uterus, but although that means a higher risk of miscarriage and preterm labour it shouldn't actually stop you conceiving. There may actually still be some other underlying reason for the infertility. I guess the fact that only one side is connected halves your chances, but it shouldn't stop you from concieving.

Did they say why surrogagy might be necessary? It is a possibility I guess and like I have said there is a higher risk of miscarriage and preterm labour, but lots of people can and do go on to carry a baby themselves, myself being one of them.

I have a double uterus too so have spent far far far too long looking into it all. We have been blessed with a son who was born at full term and I am currently pregnant with number 2, and I also know of other people who have concieved despite their uterus shape. The reason you may struggle to get to term is that there will be less space, but this is by no means a given.

Like some one said it may be worth searching bicornuate uterus on here. That is a heart shaped uterus, so not the same but similar and has the same cause. Have a search for unicornuate too as a unicornuate uterus with a rudimenatry horn sounds similar to what you have. I would also suggest having a look at http://mulleriananomalies.blogspot.com/ and maybe at this group http://health.groups.yahoo.com/group/MullerianAnomalies/ although it is mainly american so things are dealt with a bit differently.

I really hope you get your much wanted baby soon.

 
*This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites*


----------



## icklekel (Aug 7, 2010)

Cathy that's pants that there is only 1 independent clinic, but it should mean that they are the best  .  When is your appointment at the fertility clinic?

Thank you Bernardeena its good to hear a positive story and congratulations on your 2nd. I have already joined that yahoo group, although alot of the stuff they talk about I struggle to get my head around and like you said it has a lot of American's who have a different medical system.

I'm seeing my consultant gyne in a week so hopefully I should know more then.  The surgeon who did my lap was a registrar because the consultant hadn't arrived.  After the surgery he came in and briefly explained whilst I was still drugged up, so I didn't quite understand .  However I think he was recommending surrogacy because due to having 1 go of IVF on NHS and high risk of miscarriage it would be a better way to utilise our chance.  

However I don't think like that and have since spoke to the PCT who said I get 2 IVF goes so I am going to persue that pathway.  Fingers crossed there are no other underlying problems although my husband has a slightly low volume and that's another reason I think he suggested IVF.  I have a list of question's to ask my gyne next week, but if you could think of anything considering your experience I would love to hear it. 

Thank you x x


----------

